# best laser tool for squaring flooring?



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a sizable flooring job coming up. I want to abandon the 3-4-5 method of finding square layout, and get a new toy. 

What is a decent squaring tool to get layout on a large tile floor?
Thank you.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Dewalt, Bosch, pls etc etc


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I have this Bosch, works great. I believe Stablia just introduced one also.

http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=GTL3

I'd like to get the Bosch floor plane laser, haven't seen it here yet. 

Tom


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks, 
That bosch gtl3 looks like precisely what I need.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

totes said:


> Thanks,
> That bosch gtl3 looks like precisely what I need.


That's what I have along with the bosch tripod you won't regret purchasing it! My layouts move 3x faster now and I believed are more precise. It is definitely a very quality Bosch product. 

A little tip is to buy the best lithium AA batteries you can get, the cheap ones will crap out in less than an hour.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

for laying out floors, the handiest, most useful laser you can get is the PLS FT 90 (two of them is even better)

The fact that it makes a true cross line on the floor makes it the bench mark for such lasers.

If you want an all in one laser go with the bosch gll3 80 It is really the only one you need for interior work


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

charimon said:


> for laying out floors, the handiest, most useful laser you can get is the PLS FT 90 (two of them is even better)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I notice the pls ft 90 is still off from one side of laser line to other, but best so far I've used, thinking about two, no already know I need another.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I check the lines of the FT 90 by snapping a long line 50' when you have the space place the FT in the middle ofthe line and set it to be on both ends and check for runout . If they are off send them to PLS they will fix or replace them---use your tool store if you have one you go to often.

You can use the Bosch GLL3-80's to achive the same flooring functions but they are more $$$ and I feel a bit more fragile. 

With two you can square off new rooms and get the back starter row with one pull of the tape measure. maybe next Friday i can make some how i work video on laser layout techniques. If any of you have really cool ways to use lasers let me know I will reference your name if I use them


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

A laser measurer is also nice.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I believe I got mine at fltgeosystems, something to that effect, the first one had double line and they took it back, I also bought laser measurer from them the little Leica red one, I agree, another must buy.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I have two SL-24 laser squares, I don't use them anymore, not when you see four lines, offset from the tool.


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

I just got the Stabila FLS90. Havent got to use it yet. Seems nice, but i wish it did 4 lines. I think i might return it for the PLS FT90.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

charimon said:


> You can use the Bosch GLL3-80's to achive the same flooring functions but they are more $$$ and I feel a bit more fragile.


My significant other would like to thank you for making my wallet $450 bucks lighter, she doesn't know it yet (and hopefully never will) but her ring got a little smaller. I gotta have that laser.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I have two SL-24 laser squares, I don't use them anymore, not when you see four lines, offset from the tool.
> View attachment 121810


How much? $$$


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Keeyter said:


> My significant other would like to thank you for making my wallet $450 bucks lighter, she doesn't know it yet (and hopefully never will) but her ring got a little smaller. I gotta have that laser.


If its not too late you might want to check this out, 420+ an additional 25 off on the refurbished version(link below). I got mine from the same place refurbished and the only difference was a sticker on it that said refurbished I checked all the lines for square and level and you couldn't ask for a more precise machine for laying out floors. 

http://www.cpotools.com/factory-rec...html?start=2&cgid=bosch-line-and-point-lasers


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> How much? $$$



I guess 230 shipped.
My first SL -24 was 850, still works 13 years later, the 2nd one on Caraigslist for 150$. 

For the ft-90 I would gladly pay several hundred more for a stronger more durable, great for small commercial and residential though.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree with you Mike about making an upgraded FT 90.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Let me know if you find anything better, or they do finally make an upgrade.
It makes life so much easier, I use it a few times a day/week.
Garage wall out 1-1/8", if I followed straightedge, I put the laser into kitchen and down long hallway to discover that starting wall was way out. Front, back of house, hallway, kitchen cabinets, were all within1/8-1/4" so that was only wall out.


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

Would any of these work outside for laying out patios? 
My only laser experience is with chop saws and i couldnt see them at all


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Alldayrj said:


> Would any of these work outside for laying out patios?
> My only laser experience is with chop saws and i couldnt see them at all


You need to see the world through rose colored glasses, literally. :thumbsup:


----------

